# MECA AZ SQL Only Event



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

We are currently working on doing a SQL Only show in Phoenix in early May. There is going to be quite a few different activities planned. 

I know alot of you guys are not into the whole competition scene but it would be nice to have a few of you guys show up and support SQ. 

Since this is an SQL event we are not bound by any noise regulations or booming systems to disrupt our enjoyment of each others vehicles.

As More of the details are availible ill be sure to post them up, and I hope everyone can make it out!


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

The plans for this are coming along very nicely. We want folks to know that this is an all day event. The competition that will going on with this is just a small portion of the meet. We want to invite everyone out for a great time. The MECA state director here in Arizona is excited about this event as well. This is an opportunity to get to meet people that are into SQ that we don't normally see at our full shows that feature SPL and SQL. I can't wait for this- we have dedicated times to demos and other things.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Who will be judging?


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

I will be sir


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Who will be judging?






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

We are trying to get this planned well out so that we can give everyone ample opportunity to plan to be there for the event. I know there are a lot of folks that don't know about competitive car audio, this is a good chance to learn. We are also looking for the typical hobbyist as well. We are really interested into hearing all setups from the intro person to the hobbyist to the serious competitor.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

pcabinatan said:


> I will be sir


who did your judges training for MECA? just curious


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Steve Stern did my judges training


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

Need food ideas. I really don't want to cater. I'm thinking of cooking out there at the park.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Once you have a date I will put it on my calendar and plan to stop by and show support if I am in town.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome. We will let you know ASAP. Just waiting for the flyers before we actually commit.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Count me in if the schedule permits.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Alright here is the official flyer for the show


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

This event is official now. We want to invite all the normal gtg people out as well. This event is not just competition focused. We will be doing some great things here. Feel free to bring the family. We are working out details on food as well. After lunch we are planning some great cliniques, demo time and other things.
Let us know if you are interested. Thanks in advance and see everyone on the 19th of May.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

I wanted to add something- this event isn't just for competitors. We would like to see the hobbyist out there too. We would love to get demos from all SQL style systems.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/events/495455937169268/


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

Event Page on Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/events/495455937169268/


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

looks like we will have some Arc Audio, Hybrid Audio, Hertz and Audsion shirts, lanyards, brochures and etc to give away!
We'll have products on display as well for those who wish to see and purchase


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

BUMP for SQ


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

This event is less than one month away. Getting excited. I just thought of this- is anyone allergic to pork or anything of that nature we need to be aware of?

Don't be afraid to bring the family out for this event. MECA is a family focused organization.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Le Boom


----------

